# Some thoughts after my first show



## taylorr872 (Oct 5, 2008)

My partner and I exhibited our birds in our first show this weekend.
It went pretty good- we didn't win anything but we did get lots and lots of pointers tips and advice on all things pigeon related. The judges and show staff were super helpful as well. Everyone seemed to have a tip or trade secret to share for us newbies, which was much appreciated (I don't think we realized how much we didn't know). Thanks to all here on PT as well who provided advice on showing too- it was really helpful!

On another note one thing that really surprised me was how many people at the show did'nt provide water for their birds all day. Is there a reason that people withhold water from their birds at a show? I always thought that pigeons were really susceptible to dehydration related problems? I offered dixie cups and bottled water to the people near me without water cups and most of them took them for their birds. I just thought that it was really odd that so many people didn't have water for their birds (mine drank a lot at the show!). Maybe next time I'll bring a spare box of little cups for water and leave them at the show secretaries booth so that people who forgot their own can still water their birds... I felt bad for the birds w/o water, they looked thirsty.


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

sounds cool. what kind of birds do you show? I would like to dabble in pigeon shows someday. But for now I just have pet fantails. the pigeon breeders may be worried about their birds getting their feathers wet before being judged. I don't know, just a theory. Any way I think the main priority should be the birds, not the grand prize, so i'm glad you gave your birds water. I would encourage the others to do the same.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

The show near me provides cups and water along with food. But diseases spread in the water n stuff so some people dont like it.


----------



## taylorr872 (Oct 5, 2008)

I guess I could understand the whole disease issue with the water potentially being shared by neighbors. Oh well, to each his own with their birds I suppose.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

A bottle of water mixed as one teaspoon of chlorine per gallon will keep diseases from spreading to your birds through the water. ACV works just as well (and has extra benefits) but they might start asking whatcha got in the water  LOL. I don't see why they didn't have water. Food I could understand, but they need water. Some shows I have seen water provided, some I haven't. I don't know what the deal is. It does prevent a big mess if the little cups get pushed over somehow


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*THERE ARE SHOWS and there are shows*

*There are shows and THERE ARE SHOWS: I just got back from the set up for the PAGENT OF PIGEONS (SUNDAY)this is a three day show 19,20,21 NOV. there will be 3200 birds at the show every cage 3200 has two cups one for feed and the other for water,(6400 cups). THIS IS A SHOW. The other shows are these one day shows and many of the swap meets these are shows that realy last for 4-6 hours most of these do not feed or water the birds as those that conduct these shows feel that there is no need for that short period. I always bring feed and water for my birds at these type shows,as I feel that I must see to it that my birds have their needs taken care of . The point is be prepaired . I hope that you all see that there are shows, and that there are SHOWS. *GEORGE


----------



## taylorr872 (Oct 5, 2008)

Yep, either way it was a really good show- it was well attended and there were lots of different types of birds there. I had a good time and learned a lot from the judges and other competitors. Everyone was really nice and knowledgeable.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

I too went to my first show but was told what to bring and what to expect. I have a 2X4 with two cups imbedded into the board, (I made them). One cup is for water, one for food, (the 2X4 keeps the birds from turning the cups over). I also have that clay square pan you see in the picture because birds like to sit high. Since my birds have muffs it was better to keep the muffs clean. I brought my own feed with probotics and flax seed oil for the birds. I also brought my own water with ACV in it. Just in case I had some antibiotics ready if I needed them.

My first round was to look for any sick bird at the show, then I took my time and enjoyed the show, but my birds were cared for only by me. This forum and the person in charge of the show were very helpful. Everything I did was based on other's advice. Cause I didn't know anything. 

God Bless,
Tony

PS always hope for the best but prepare for the worst.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WELL DONE, TONY!!

Your birds are very fortunate to have you!!

All show people should be as conscientious!! 

Keep up the GREAT WORK and SPREAD THE WORD!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi/Mr. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Great looking bird Tony! one tip an old hand gave me about 35 years ago is use the "sitting" spot, but make it out of a 4" x4" or so, block of wood, and attach very absorbent material such as cloth or paper towel to it... the birds will use it more, since they can perch on it more securely, plus the absorbency of the cloth keeps the feet even cleaner. Dave P.S. the idea of the cups in the 2x4 is one idea i will NEVER forget, and i will use at sales, and if i ever energetic,at shows in the future.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

LUCKYT said:


> Great looking bird Tony! *one tip an old hand gave me about 35 years ago is use the "sitting" spot, but make it out of a 4" x4" or so, block of wood, and attach very absorbent material such as cloth or paper towel to it.*.. the birds will use it more, since they can perch on it more securely, plus the absorbency of the cloth keeps the feet even cleaner. Dave P.S. the idea of the cups in the 2x4 is one idea i will NEVER forget, and i will use at sales, and if i ever energetic,at shows in the future.


Great idea!!! Thanks.

Tony


----------

